# 'Naked' questions...



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

My 'master plan' for my newly acquired meeces is basically for more Naked and some broken marked for variety 

Won't be breeding for a while yet but being new to mice I've been reading up some and now have a few questions - I'm giving myself mouse genetic headaches over here, good at confusing myself :roll:

A simple 'yes that's right' or 'no you're way off' will do if anyone can help.

Assuming broken marked is dominant ? 
one broken marked parent = some broken marked young OR all broken marked ?

Naked...
Naked (hairless) x 'normal' = hairless carriers ? 
Naked x Carrier = Naked - would I get carriers too or would all be hairless ?
carrier x carrier = Naked ?
Naked x Naked = All Naked (I assume I got least this one right ! :lol

*Think* am on the right track here but confirmation would be much appreciated !


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there

Broken is actually recessive, so it will take a couple of generations to get hairless brokens if you have started with hairless that don't even carry the gene. It's not difficult to do if you're not bothered about the quality of the markings on the brokens (by which I mean show-wise, which I can safely assume you don't since you can't show hairless mice!). There are other marked genes that are dominant though if you prefer to work with a different marking such as banded or rumpwhite.

As for hairless, the 'fuzzy hairless' that 99% of people in the UK have is a simple recessive. So:

Hairless x hairless = 100% hairless
Hairless x hairless carrier = 50% hairless 50% hairless carriers
Hairless carrier x hairless carrier = 25% hairless 50% hairless carriers 25% furred non carriers
Normal x hairless carrier = 50% furred non carriers 50% hairless carriers 
(bear in mind that all furred mice will look the same so the only way to tell a carrier would be to test mate)

Hope this helps


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Thanks that's helped me a fair bit 

Re: brokens - TBH wasn't thinking hairless brokens just normals / possibly carriers if I put my naked male to broken female.But now you've mentioned it a hairless broken marked would be most interesting !

The 2 'carrier' girls are banded (though rather poorly...splodge butts !!) 
So potentially I could have Naked banded ? probably not be that noticeable as they are light creamy colour with white splodgy bands but still.

Not too fussed about showing right now - have got enough on with my hamsters...lol
Meece are more my new 'hobby' due to a long running obsession with nekkids ! :love1

Thinking I'll be fine on sexing young but any tips on picking out the hairless in a litter or is it a case of waiting untill it becomes obvious ?

Also pretty much decided not keen on more boys...they're lovely but a bit whiffy :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Myth said:


> Thinking I'll be fine on sexing young but any tips on picking out the hairless in a litter or is it a case of waiting untill it becomes obvious ?


With rats, hairless ones are born with really curly whiskers. Wonder if its the same for mice?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually prefer the hairless bucks as they tend to have less hair than the does and they get on with other hairless bucks better than normal bucks get on with each other, or at least mine did. Some of them do have curly whiskers but not all. However they are fairly obvious as babies because they are a bit wrinklier and don't get the fluff that normal mice get, although they will grow some fur. I'll find some pics of babies for you...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are what baby (broken) hairless look like at a young age:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Awwww ! *Love* !!

Many thanks for the help (and finding pics) :thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my hairless mice haven't got any whiskers.They are different to the ones Cait had and the ones that are born hairy are not carriers,just normal mice.Brindle mice have curly whiskers when they are born though.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah's (and Daisy's, where Sarah's came from) hairless are the 1% I had in mind that are different  It seems she has a dominant hairless gene that are different to the normal 'fuzzy hairless'. Oh, and with the brindles, in my lot some have curly whiskers and some have straight!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

isn't it strange,caits brindles also are a different strain to my curly whiskered ones.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah, yours are probably 'proper' brindles more so than mine :lol: Mine came from Holland and seem to have had all sorts mixed into them unfortunately, whereas Sarah's are from the UK. Same gene but different strains and different ancestry.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't found many of my hairless to have curly whiskers so to speak, but do have a curl to them if you know what i mean, they sort of twist at the base but are fairly straight.

As the pics above, the pure hairless babies are very wrinkly from about a week old onwards (fugly!) :lol:

I have bred hairless to carrier on a few occassions with only the one hairless young as a result, though i have at this moment got 4 litters from hairless x carriers so it will be interesting to see if they produce any hairless.
Same with my rats, i've had 4 litters from hairless x normal with no hairless as a result...

However hairless x hairless have produce 100% hairless young on all occassions 

The fuzziness, seems to have no preference to male or female, i have 2-3 fuzzy hairless and the rest are pretty much bald, a male and a couple females are fuzzy so i can't rule sex out.

I'm am trying to produce satin hairless at the moment, but not having a satin hairless or carrier its going to take a while, i need to get a satin carrier out of a litter hopefully and then breed it with a hairless and go from there, but i can see its not going to be easy!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

post us a picture if you get a satin hairless,I would be interested to see the results.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Forgive me for being a bit dense here, but how would you tell if a mouse had satin fur if it was hairless?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They aren't completely bald, they have an extremely short, thin covering of fur, and the fuzzy ones are as the name suggests...fuzzy 

A truely bald mouse is extremely rare to get hold of and not only that, they suffer a lot of problems health wise 

I'm sure someone on here has pictures of a satin hairless...can't remember who, will have to try find it!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Theres a pic of a satin fuzzy here 

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=715


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

OK, thanks for that  An acquired taste I think


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my pink hairless are completly hairless,no whiskers,eyelashes or anything.The dark skinned crossed to hairy have a small amount of fuzz but I don't get any sheepy ones.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Stop rubbing it in Sarah :lol: I still want some again one day but I'm struggling for space for the show mice at the moment, grrr.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well they will be here when you are ready.I have my first big typey hairlessx hairless.Pink and smooth.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Liking the shiny satin fuzzy too !!


----------

